# Gurbani Paath Senthia Pothi 1 (part Two)



## Astroboy (Aug 4, 2009)

Prologue :  Once Guru Nanak Dev Ji was sitting at Jaganath's seaside when a dreadful storm came, Bhai Mardanaji was terrified and covered his face with a cloth. Later the dreadful storm transformed into a horrible form and came to Guruji upon realizing that Guruji was sitting without any fear, he came close to Guruji and bowed down. The dreadful form introduced himself as the Dark Age )Kal-yug) and uttered Guruji's praises, later he offered Guruji all the worldly wealth and power with the intention that Guruji will be indulged in worldly materials and there shall be no obstruction for him to spread his influence in the entire universe. Upon listening, Guruji says,

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਰਾਗੁ  ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ਪਹਿਲਾ  ੧  ਘਰੁ  ੧  ॥ 
रागु सिरीरागु महला पहिला १ घरु १ ॥ 
Rāg sirīrāg mėhlā pahilā 1 gẖar 1. 
Raag Siree Raag, First Mehl, First House: 

ਮੋਤੀ  ਤ  ਮੰਦਰ  ਊਸਰਹਿ  ਰਤਨੀ  ਤ  ਹੋਹਿ  ਜੜਾਉ  ॥ 
मोती त मंदर ऊसरहि रतनी त होहि जड़ाउ ॥ 
Moṯī ṯa manḏar ūsrėh raṯnī ṯa hohi jaṛā▫o. 
If I had a palace made of pearls, inlaid with jewels, 

ਕਸਤੂਰਿ  ਕੁੰਗੂ  ਅਗਰਿ  ਚੰਦਨਿ  ਲੀਪਿ  ਆਵੈ  ਚਾਉ  ॥ 
कसतूरि कुंगू अगरि चंदनि लीपि आवै चाउ ॥ 
Kasṯūr kungū agar cẖanḏan līp āvai cẖā▫o. 
scented with musk, saffron and sandalwood, a sheer delight to behold - 

ਮਤੁ  ਦੇਖਿ  ਭੂਲਾ  ਵੀਸਰੈ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਚਿਤਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੧॥ 
मतु देखि भूला वीसरै तेरा चिति न आवै नाउ ॥१॥ 
Maṯ ḏekẖ bẖūlā vīsrai ṯerā cẖiṯ na āvai nā▫o. ||1|| 
seeing this, I might go astray and forget You, and Your Name would not enter into my mind. ||1|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਜੀਉ  ਜਲਿ  ਬਲਿ  ਜਾਉ  ॥ 
हरि बिनु जीउ जलि बलि जाउ ॥ 
Har bin jī▫o jal bal jā▫o. 
Without the Lord, my soul is scorched and burnt. 

ਮੈ  ਆਪਣਾ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਪੂਛਿ  ਦੇਖਿਆ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਥਾਉ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
मै आपणा गुरु पूछि देखिआ अवरु नाही थाउ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Mai āpṇā gur pūcẖẖ ḏekẖi▫ā avar nāhī thā▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I consulted my Guru, and now I see that there is no other place at all. ||1||Pause|| 

ਧਰਤੀ  ਤ  ਹੀਰੇ  ਲਾਲ  ਜੜਤੀ  ਪਲਘਿ  ਲਾਲ  ਜੜਾਉ  ॥ 
धरती त हीरे लाल जड़ती पलघि लाल जड़ाउ ॥ 
Ḏẖarṯī ṯa hīre lāl jaṛ▫ṯī palagẖ lāl jaṛā▫o. 
If the floor of this palace was a mosaic of diamonds and rubies, and if my bed was encased with rubies, 

ਮੋਹਣੀ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਮਣੀ  ਸੋਹੈ  ਕਰੇ  ਰੰਗਿ  ਪਸਾਉ  ॥ 
मोहणी मुखि मणी सोहै करे रंगि पसाउ ॥ 
Mohṇī mukẖ maṇī sohai kare rang pasā▫o. 
and if heavenly beauties, their faces adorned with emeralds, tried to entice me with sensual gestures of love - 

ਮਤੁ  ਦੇਖਿ  ਭੂਲਾ  ਵੀਸਰੈ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਚਿਤਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੨॥ 
मतु देखि भूला वीसरै तेरा चिति न आवै नाउ ॥२॥ 
Maṯ ḏekẖ bẖūlā vīsrai ṯerā cẖiṯ na āvai nā▫o. ||2|| 
seeing these, I might go astray and forget You, and Your Name would not enter into my mind. ||2|| 

ਸਿਧੁ  ਹੋਵਾ  ਸਿਧਿ  ਲਾਈ  ਰਿਧਿ  ਆਖਾ  ਆਉ  ॥ 
सिधु होवा सिधि लाई रिधि आखा आउ ॥ 
Siḏẖ hovā siḏẖ lā▫ī riḏẖ ākẖā ā▫o. 
If I were to become a Siddha, and work miracles, summon wealth 

ਗੁਪਤੁ  ਪਰਗਟੁ  ਹੋਇ  ਬੈਸਾ  ਲੋਕੁ  ਰਾਖੈ  ਭਾਉ  ॥ 
गुपतु परगटु होइ बैसा लोकु राखै भाउ ॥ 
Gupaṯ pargat ho▫e baisā lok rākẖai bẖā▫o. 
and become invisible and visible at will, so that people would hold me in awe - 

ਮਤੁ  ਦੇਖਿ  ਭੂਲਾ  ਵੀਸਰੈ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਚਿਤਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੩॥ 
मतु देखि भूला वीसरै तेरा चिति न आवै नाउ ॥३॥ 
Maṯ ḏekẖ bẖūlā vīsrai ṯerā cẖiṯ na āvai nā▫o. ||3|| 
seeing these, I might go astray and forget You, and Your Name would not enter into my mind. ||3|| 

ਸੁਲਤਾਨੁ  ਹੋਵਾ  ਮੇਲਿ  ਲਸਕਰ  ਤਖਤਿ  ਰਾਖਾ  ਪਾਉ  ॥ 
सुलतानु होवा मेलि लसकर तखति राखा पाउ ॥ 
Sulṯān hovā mel laskar ṯakẖaṯ rākẖā pā▫o. 
If I were to become an emperor and raise a huge army, and sit on a throne, 

ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਹਾਸਲੁ  ਕਰੀ  ਬੈਠਾ  ਨਾਨਕਾ  ਸਭ  ਵਾਉ  ॥ 
हुकमु हासलु करी बैठा नानका सभ वाउ ॥ 
Hukam hāsal karī baiṯẖā nānkā sabẖ vā▫o. 
issuing commands and collecting taxes-O Nanak, all of this could pass away like a puff of wind. 

ਮਤੁ  ਦੇਖਿ  ਭੂਲਾ  ਵੀਸਰੈ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਚਿਤਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੪॥੧॥ 
मतु देखि भूला वीसरै तेरा चिति न आवै नाउ ॥४॥१॥ 
Maṯ ḏekẖ bẖūlā vīsrai ṯerā cẖiṯ na āvai nā▫o. ||4||1|| 
Seeing these, I might go astray and forget You, and Your Name would not enter into my mind. ||4||1||


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 4, 2009)

Prologue : When Guruji went into the river Veein in Sultanpur, through deep meditation Guruji immersed in Almighty and uttered His praises :

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला १ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 1. 
Siree Raag, First Mehl: 

ਕੋਟਿ  ਕੋਟੀ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਆਰਜਾ  ਪਵਣੁ  ਪੀਅਣੁ  ਅਪਿਆਉ  ॥ 
कोटि कोटी मेरी आरजा पवणु पीअणु अपिआउ ॥ 
Kot kotī merī ārjā pavaṇ pī▫aṇ api▫ā▫o. 
If I could live for millions and millions of years, and if the air was my food and drink, 

ਚੰਦੁ  ਸੂਰਜੁ  ਦੁਇ  ਗੁਫੈ  ਨ  ਦੇਖਾ  ਸੁਪਨੈ  ਸਉਣ  ਨ  ਥਾਉ  ॥ 
चंदु सूरजु दुइ गुफै न देखा सुपनै सउण न थाउ ॥ 
Cẖanḏ sūraj ḏu▫e gufai na ḏekẖā supnai sa▫uṇ na thā▫o. 
and if I lived in a cave and never saw either the sun or the moon, and if I never slept, even in dreams - 

ਭੀ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਨਾ  ਪਵੈ  ਹਉ  ਕੇਵਡੁ  ਆਖਾ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੧॥ 
भी तेरी कीमति ना पवै हउ केवडु आखा नाउ ॥१॥ 
Bẖī ṯerī kīmaṯ nā pavai ha▫o kevad ākẖā nā▫o. ||1|| 
even so, I could not estimate Your Value. How can I describe the Greatness of Your Name? ||1|| 

ਸਾਚਾ  ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੁ  ਨਿਜ  ਥਾਇ  ॥ 
साचा निरंकारु निज थाइ ॥ 
Sācẖā nirankār nij thā▫e. 
The True Lord, the Formless One, is Himself in His Own Place. 

ਸੁਣਿ  ਸੁਣਿ  ਆਖਣੁ  ਆਖਣਾ  ਜੇ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਕਰੇ  ਤਮਾਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
सुणि सुणि आखणु आखणा जे भावै करे तमाइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Suṇ suṇ ākẖaṇ ākẖ▫ṇā je bẖāvai kare ṯamā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I have heard, over and over again, and so I tell the tale; as it pleases You, Lord, please instill within me the yearning for You. ||1||Pause|| 

ਕੁਸਾ  ਕਟੀਆ  ਵਾਰ  ਵਾਰ  ਪੀਸਣਿ  ਪੀਸਾ  ਪਾਇ  ॥ 
कुसा कटीआ वार वार पीसणि पीसा पाइ ॥ 
Kusā katī▫ā vār vār pīsaṇ pīsā pā▫e. 
If I was slashed and cut into pieces, over and over again, and put into the mill and ground into flour, 

ਅਗੀ  ਸੇਤੀ  ਜਾਲੀਆ  ਭਸਮ  ਸੇਤੀ  ਰਲਿ  ਜਾਉ  ॥ 
अगी सेती जालीआ भसम सेती रलि जाउ ॥ 
Agī seṯī jālī▫ā bẖasam seṯī ral jā▫o. 
burnt by fire and mixed with ashes - 

ਭੀ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਨਾ  ਪਵੈ  ਹਉ  ਕੇਵਡੁ  ਆਖਾ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੨॥ 
भी तेरी कीमति ना पवै हउ केवडु आखा नाउ ॥२॥ 
Bẖī ṯerī kīmaṯ nā pavai ha▫o kevad ākẖā nā▫o. ||2|| 
even then, I could not estimate Your Value. How can I describe the Greatness of Your Name? ||2|| 

ਪੰਖੀ  ਹੋਇ  ਕੈ  ਜੇ  ਭਵਾ  ਸੈ  ਅਸਮਾਨੀ  ਜਾਉ  ॥ 
पंखी होइ कै जे भवा सै असमानी जाउ ॥ 
Pankẖī ho▫e kai je bẖavā sai asmānī jā▫o. 
If I was a bird, soaring and flying through hundreds of heavens, 

ਨਦਰੀ  ਕਿਸੈ  ਨ  ਆਵਊ  ਨਾ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਪੀਆ  ਨ  ਖਾਉ  ॥ 
नदरी किसै न आवऊ ना किछु पीआ न खाउ ॥ 
Naḏrī kisai na āv▫ū nā kicẖẖ pī▫ā na kẖā▫o. 
and if I was invisible, neither eating nor drinking anything - 

ਭੀ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਨਾ  ਪਵੈ  ਹਉ  ਕੇਵਡੁ  ਆਖਾ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੩॥ 
भी तेरी कीमति ना पवै हउ केवडु आखा नाउ ॥३॥ 
Bẖī ṯerī kīmaṯ nā pavai ha▫o kevad ākẖā nā▫o. ||3|| 
even so, I could not estimate Your Value. How can I describe the Greatness of Your Name? ||3|| 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਾਗਦ  ਲਖ  ਮਣਾ  ਪੜਿ  ਪੜਿ  ਕੀਚੈ  ਭਾਉ  ॥ 
नानक कागद लख मणा पड़ि पड़ि कीचै भाउ ॥ 
Nānak kāgaḏ lakẖ maṇā paṛ paṛ kīcẖai bẖā▫o. 
O Nanak, if I had hundreds of thousands of stacks of paper, and if I were to read and recite and embrace love for the Lord, 

ਮਸੂ  ਤੋਟਿ  ਨ  ਆਵਈ  ਲੇਖਣਿ  ਪਉਣੁ  ਚਲਾਉ  ॥ 
मसू तोटि न आवई लेखणि पउणु चलाउ ॥ 
Masū ṯot na āvī lekẖaṇ pa▫uṇ cẖalā▫o. 
and if ink were never to fail me, and if my pen were able to move like the wind - 

ਭੀ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਨਾ  ਪਵੈ  ਹਉ  ਕੇਵਡੁ  ਆਖਾ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੪॥੨॥ 
भी तेरी कीमति ना पवै हउ केवडु आखा नाउ ॥४॥२॥ 
Bẖī ṯerī kīmaṯ nā pavai ha▫o kevad ākẖā nā▫o. ||4||2|| 
even so, I could not estimate Your Value. How can I describe the Greatness of Your Name? ||4||2||


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 4, 2009)

Prologue :  When Baba Mehta Kalu Ji told his son Guru Nanak to learn Accounting (worldly education), Guruji says :

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला १ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 1. 
Siree Raag, First Mehl: 

ਲੇਖੈ  ਬੋਲਣੁ  ਬੋਲਣਾ  ਲੇਖੈ  ਖਾਣਾ  ਖਾਉ  ॥ 
लेखै बोलणु बोलणा लेखै खाणा खाउ ॥ 
Lekẖai bolaṇ bolṇā lekẖai kẖāṇā kẖā▫o. 
As it is pre-ordained, people speak their words. As it is pre-ordained, they consume their food. 

ਲੇਖੈ  ਵਾਟ  ਚਲਾਈਆ  ਲੇਖੈ  ਸੁਣਿ  ਵੇਖਾਉ  ॥ 
लेखै वाट चलाईआ लेखै सुणि वेखाउ ॥ 
Lekẖai vāt cẖalā▫ī▫ā lekẖai suṇ vekẖā▫o. 
As it is pre-ordained, they walk along the way. As it is pre-ordained, they see and hear. 

ਲੇਖੈ  ਸਾਹ  ਲਵਾਈਅਹਿ  ਪੜੇ  ਕਿ  ਪੁਛਣ  ਜਾਉ  ॥੧॥ 
लेखै साह लवाईअहि पड़े कि पुछण जाउ ॥१॥ 
Lekẖai sāh lavā▫ī▫ahi paṛe kė pucẖẖaṇ jā▫o. ||1|| 
As it is pre-ordained, they draw their breath. Why should I go and ask the scholars about this? ||1|| 

ਬਾਬਾ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਰਚਨਾ  ਧੋਹੁ  ॥ 
बाबा माइआ रचना धोहु ॥ 
Bābā mā▫i▫ā racẖnā ḏẖohu. 
O Baba, the splendor of Maya is deceptive. 

ਅੰਧੈ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਵਿਸਾਰਿਆ  ਨਾ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਏਹ  ਨ  ਓਹੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
अंधै नामु विसारिआ ना तिसु एह न ओहु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Anḏẖai nām visāri▫ā nā ṯis eh na oh. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
The blind man has forgotten the Name; he is in limbo, neither here nor there. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜੀਵਣ  ਮਰਣਾ  ਜਾਇ  ਕੈ  ਏਥੈ  ਖਾਜੈ  ਕਾਲਿ  ॥ 
जीवण मरणा जाइ कै एथै खाजै कालि ॥ 
Jīvaṇ marṇā jā▫e kai ethai kẖājai kāl. 
Life and death come to all who are born. Everything here gets devoured by Death. 

ਜਿਥੈ  ਬਹਿ  ਸਮਝਾਈਐ  ਤਿਥੈ  ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਚਲਿਓ  ਨਾਲਿ  ॥ 
जिथै बहि समझाईऐ तिथै कोइ न चलिओ नालि ॥ 
Jithai bahi samjā▫ī▫ai ṯithai ko▫e na cẖali▫o nāl. 
He sits and examines the accounts, there where no one goes along with anyone. 

ਰੋਵਣ  ਵਾਲੇ  ਜੇਤੜੇ  ਸਭਿ  ਬੰਨਹਿ  ਪੰਡ  ਪਰਾਲਿ  ॥੨॥ 
रोवण वाले जेतड़े सभि बंनहि पंड परालि ॥२॥ 
Rovaṇ vāle jeṯ▫ṛe sabẖ banėh pand parāl. ||2|| 
Those who weep and wail might just as well all tie bundles of straw. ||2|| 

ਸਭੁ  ਕੋ  ਆਖੈ  ਬਹੁਤੁ  ਬਹੁਤੁ  ਘਟਿ  ਨ  ਆਖੈ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
सभु को आखै बहुतु बहुतु घटि न आखै कोइ ॥ 
Sabẖ ko ākẖai bahuṯ bahuṯ gẖat na ākẖai ko▫e. 
Everyone says that God is the Greatest of the Great. No one calls Him any less. 

ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਕਿਨੈ  ਨ  ਪਾਈਆ  ਕਹਣਿ  ਨ  ਵਡਾ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
कीमति किनै न पाईआ कहणि न वडा होइ ॥ 
Kīmaṯ kinai na pā▫ī▫ā kahaṇ na vadā ho▫e. 
No one can estimate His Worth. By speaking of Him, His Greatness is not increased. 

ਸਾਚਾ  ਸਾਹਬੁ  ਏਕੁ  ਤੂ  ਹੋਰਿ  ਜੀਆ  ਕੇਤੇ  ਲੋਅ  ॥੩॥ 
साचा साहबु एकु तू होरि जीआ केते लोअ ॥३॥ 
Sācẖā sāhab ek ṯū hor jī▫ā keṯe lo▫a. ||3|| 
You are the One True Lord and Master of all the other beings, of so many worlds. ||3|| 

ਨੀਚਾ  ਅੰਦਰਿ  ਨੀਚ  ਜਾਤਿ  ਨੀਚੀ  ਹੂ  ਅਤਿ  ਨੀਚੁ  ॥ 
नीचा अंदरि नीच जाति नीची हू अति नीचु ॥ 
Nīcẖā anḏar nīcẖ jāṯ nīcẖī hū aṯ nīcẖ. 
Those who are lowest of the low class, the very lowest of the low; 

ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਤਿਨ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਸਾਥਿ  ਵਡਿਆ  ਸਿਉ  ਕਿਆ  ਰੀਸ  ॥ 
नानकु तिन कै संगि साथि वडिआ सिउ किआ रीस ॥ 
Nānak ṯin kai sang sāth vadi▫ā si▫o ki▫ā rīs. 
Nanak seeks the company of those. Why should he try to compete with the great? 

ਜਿਥੈ  ਨੀਚ  ਸਮਾਲੀਅਨਿ  ਤਿਥੈ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਬਖਸੀਸ  ॥੪॥੩॥ 
जिथै नीच समालीअनि तिथै नदरि तेरी बखसीस ॥४॥३॥ 
Jithai nīcẖ samālī▫an ṯithai naḏar ṯerī bakẖsīs. ||4||3|| 
In that place where the lowly are cared for-there, the Blessings of Your Glance of Grace rain down. ||4||3||


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 4, 2009)

Prologue : Once Guru Nanak Dev Ji visited Kansi, the scholar Pandits came to meet Guruji and they explained, "we read, listen, and also understand thoroughly the entire divine knowledge but still Almighty's name does not abide within our hearts, please bless us with an answer."

Guruji uttered the following hymn :

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला १ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 1. 
Siree Raag, First Mehl: 

ਲਬੁ  ਕੁਤਾ  ਕੂੜੁ  ਚੂਹੜਾ  ਠਗਿ  ਖਾਧਾ  ਮੁਰਦਾਰੁ  ॥ 
लबु कुता कूड़ु चूहड़ा ठगि खाधा मुरदारु ॥ 
Lab kuṯā kūṛ cẖūhṛā ṯẖag kẖāḏẖā murḏār. 
Greed is a dog; falsehood is a filthy street-sweeper. Cheating is eating a rotting carcass. 

ਪਰ  ਨਿੰਦਾ  ਪਰ  ਮਲੁ  ਮੁਖ  ਸੁਧੀ  ਅਗਨਿ  ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ  ਚੰਡਾਲੁ  ॥ 
पर निंदा पर मलु मुख सुधी अगनि क्रोधु चंडालु ॥ 
Par ninḏā par mal mukẖ suḏẖī agan kroḏẖ cẖandāl. 
Slandering others is putting the filth of others into your own mouth. The fire of anger is the outcaste who burns dead bodies at the crematorium. 

ਰਸ  ਕਸ  ਆਪੁ  ਸਲਾਹਣਾ  ਏ  ਕਰਮ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਕਰਤਾਰ  ॥੧॥ 
रस कस आपु सलाहणा ए करम मेरे करतार ॥१॥ 
Ras kas āp salāhṇā e karam mere karṯār. ||1|| 
I am caught in these tastes and flavors, and in self-conceited praise. These are my actions, O my Creator! ||1|| 

ਬਾਬਾ  ਬੋਲੀਐ  ਪਤਿ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
बाबा बोलीऐ पति होइ ॥ 
Bābā bolī▫ai paṯ ho▫e. 
O Baba, speak only that which will bring you honor. 

ਊਤਮ  ਸੇ  ਦਰਿ  ਊਤਮ  ਕਹੀਅਹਿ  ਨੀਚ  ਕਰਮ  ਬਹਿ  ਰੋਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
ऊतम से दरि ऊतम कहीअहि नीच करम बहि रोइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ūṯam se ḏar ūṯam kahī▫ahi nīcẖ karam bahi ro▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
They alone are good, who are judged good at the Lord's Door. Those with bad karma can only sit and weep. ||1||Pause|| 

ਰਸੁ  ਸੁਇਨਾ  ਰਸੁ  ਰੁਪਾ  ਕਾਮਣਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਪਰਮਲ  ਕੀ  ਵਾਸੁ  ॥ 
रसु सुइना रसु रुपा कामणि रसु परमल की वासु ॥ 
Ras su▫inā ras rupā kāmaṇ ras parmal kī vās. 
The pleasures of gold and silver, the pleasures of women, the pleasure of the fragrance of sandalwood, 

ਰਸੁ  ਘੋੜੇ  ਰਸੁ  ਸੇਜਾ  ਮੰਦਰ  ਰਸੁ  ਮੀਠਾ  ਰਸੁ  ਮਾਸੁ  ॥ 
रसु घोड़े रसु सेजा मंदर रसु मीठा रसु मासु ॥ 
Ras gẖoṛe ras sejā manḏar ras mīṯẖā ras mās. 
the pleasure of horses, the pleasure of a soft bed in a palace, the pleasure of sweet treats and the pleasure of hearty meals - 

ਏਤੇ  ਰਸ  ਸਰੀਰ  ਕੇ  ਕੈ  ਘਟਿ  ਨਾਮ  ਨਿਵਾਸੁ  ॥੨॥ 
एते रस सरीर के कै घटि नाम निवासु ॥२॥ 
Ėṯe ras sarīr ke kai gẖat nām nivās. ||2|| 
these pleasures of the human body are so numerous; how can the Naam, the Name of the Lord, find its dwelling in the heart? ||2|| 

ਜਿਤੁ  ਬੋਲਿਐ  ਪਤਿ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਸੋ  ਬੋਲਿਆ  ਪਰਵਾਣੁ  ॥ 
जितु बोलिऐ पति पाईऐ सो बोलिआ परवाणु ॥ 
Jiṯ boli▫ai paṯ pā▫ī▫ai so boli▫ā parvāṇ. 
Those words are acceptable, which, when spoken, bring honor. 

ਫਿਕਾ  ਬੋਲਿ  ਵਿਗੁਚਣਾ  ਸੁਣਿ  ਮੂਰਖ  ਮਨ  ਅਜਾਣ  ॥ 
फिका बोलि विगुचणा सुणि मूरख मन अजाण ॥ 
Fikā bol vigucẖṇā suṇ mūrakẖ man ajāṇ. 
Harsh words bring only grief. Listen, O foolish and ignorant mind! 

ਜੋ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਭਾਵਹਿ  ਸੇ  ਭਲੇ  ਹੋਰਿ  ਕਿ  ਕਹਣ  ਵਖਾਣ  ॥੩॥ 
जो तिसु भावहि से भले होरि कि कहण वखाण ॥३॥ 
Jo ṯis bẖāvėh se bẖale hor kė kahaṇ vakẖāṇ. ||3|| 
Those who are pleasing to Him are good. What else is there to be said? ||3|| 

ਤਿਨ  ਮਤਿ  ਤਿਨ  ਪਤਿ  ਤਿਨ  ਧਨੁ  ਪਲੈ  ਜਿਨ  ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਸਮਾਇ  ॥ 
तिन मति तिन पति तिन धनु पलै जिन हिरदै रहिआ समाइ ॥ 
Ŧin maṯ ṯin paṯ ṯin ḏẖan palai jin hirḏai rahi▫ā samā▫e. 
Wisdom, honor and wealth are in the laps of those whose hearts remain permeated with the Lord. 

ਤਿਨ  ਕਾ  ਕਿਆ  ਸਾਲਾਹਣਾ  ਅਵਰ  ਸੁਆਲਿਉ  ਕਾਇ  ॥ 
तिन का किआ सालाहणा अवर सुआलिउ काइ ॥ 
Ŧin kā ki▫ā salāhṇā avar su▫āli▫o kā▫e. 
What praise can be offered to them? What other adornments can be bestowed upon them? 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਦਰੀ  ਬਾਹਰੇ  ਰਾਚਹਿ  ਦਾਨਿ  ਨ  ਨਾਇ  ॥੪॥੪॥ 
नानक नदरी बाहरे राचहि दानि न नाइ ॥४॥४॥ 
Nānak naḏrī bāhre rācẖėh ḏān na nā▫e. ||4||4|| 
O Nanak, those who lack the Lord's Glance of Grace cherish neither charity nor the Lord's Name. ||4||4||


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 4, 2009)

Prologue : Guru Ji utters this hymn in order to vanish the physical body ego. :

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला १ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 1. 
Siree Raag, First Mehl: 

ਅਮਲੁ  ਗਲੋਲਾ  ਕੂੜ  ਕਾ  ਦਿਤਾ  ਦੇਵਣਹਾਰਿ  ॥ 
अमलु गलोला कूड़ का दिता देवणहारि ॥ 
Amal galolā kūṛ kā ḏiṯā ḏevaṇhār. 
The Great Giver has given the intoxicating drug of falsehood. 

ਮਤੀ  ਮਰਣੁ  ਵਿਸਾਰਿਆ  ਖੁਸੀ  ਕੀਤੀ  ਦਿਨ  ਚਾਰਿ  ॥ 
मती मरणु विसारिआ खुसी कीती दिन चारि ॥ 
Maṯī maraṇ visāri▫ā kẖusī kīṯī ḏin cẖār. 
The people are intoxicated; they have forgotten death, and they have fun for a few days. 

ਸਚੁ  ਮਿਲਿਆ  ਤਿਨ  ਸੋਫੀਆ  ਰਾਖਣ  ਕਉ  ਦਰਵਾਰੁ  ॥੧॥ 
सचु मिलिआ तिन सोफीआ राखण कउ दरवारु ॥१॥ 
Sacẖ mili▫ā ṯin sofī▫ā rākẖaṇ ka▫o ḏarvār. ||1|| 
Those who do not use intoxicants are true; they dwell in the Court of the Lord. ||1|| 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਾਚੇ  ਕਉ  ਸਚੁ  ਜਾਣੁ  ॥ 
नानक साचे कउ सचु जाणु ॥ 
Nānak sācẖe ka▫o sacẖ jāṇ. 
O Nanak, know the True Lord as True. 

ਜਿਤੁ  ਸੇਵਿਐ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਦਰਗਹ  ਚਲੈ  ਮਾਣੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जितु सेविऐ सुखु पाईऐ तेरी दरगह चलै माणु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jiṯ sevi▫ai sukẖ pā▫ī▫ai ṯerī ḏargėh cẖalai māṇ. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Serving Him, peace is obtained; you shall go to His Court with honor. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਚੁ  ਸਰਾ  ਗੁੜ  ਬਾਹਰਾ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਵਿਚਿ  ਸਚਾ  ਨਾਉ  ॥ 
सचु सरा गुड़ बाहरा जिसु विचि सचा नाउ ॥ 
Sacẖ sarā guṛ bāhrā jis vicẖ sacẖā nā▫o. 
The Wine of Truth is not fermented from molasses. The True Name is contained within it. 

ਸੁਣਹਿ  ਵਖਾਣਹਿ  ਜੇਤੜੇ  ਹਉ  ਤਿਨ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੈ  ਜਾਉ  ॥ 
सुणहि वखाणहि जेतड़े हउ तिन बलिहारै जाउ ॥ 
Suṇėh vakāṇėh jeṯ▫ṛe ha▫o ṯin balihārai jā▫o. 
I am a sacrifice to those who hear and chant the True Name. 

ਤਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਖੀਵਾ  ਜਾਣੀਐ  ਜਾ  ਮਹਲੀ  ਪਾਏ  ਥਾਉ  ॥੨॥ 
ता मनु खीवा जाणीऐ जा महली पाए थाउ ॥२॥ 
Ŧā man kẖīvā jāṇī▫ai jā mahlī pā▫e thā▫o. ||2|| 
Only one who obtains a room in the Mansion of the Lord's Presence is deemed to be truly intoxicated. ||2|| 

ਨਾਉ  ਨੀਰੁ  ਚੰਗਿਆਈਆ  ਸਤੁ  ਪਰਮਲੁ  ਤਨਿ  ਵਾਸੁ  ॥ 
नाउ नीरु चंगिआईआ सतु परमलु तनि वासु ॥ 
Nā▫o nīr cẖang▫ā▫ī▫ā saṯ parmal ṯan vās. 
Bathe in the waters of Goodness and apply the scented oil of Truth to your body, 

ਤਾ  ਮੁਖੁ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਉਜਲਾ  ਲਖ  ਦਾਤੀ  ਇਕ  ਦਾਤਿ  ॥ 
ता मुखु होवै उजला लख दाती इक दाति ॥ 
Ŧā mukẖ hovai ujlā lakẖ ḏāṯī ik ḏāṯ. 
and your face shall become radiant. This is the gift of 100,000 gifts. 

ਦੂਖ  ਤਿਸੈ  ਪਹਿ  ਆਖੀਅਹਿ  ਸੂਖ  ਜਿਸੈ  ਹੀ  ਪਾਸਿ  ॥੩॥ 
दूख तिसै पहि आखीअहि सूख जिसै ही पासि ॥३॥ 
Ḏūkẖ ṯisai pėh ākẖī▫ahi sūkẖ jisai hī pās. ||3|| 
Tell your troubles to the One who is the Source of all comfort. ||3|| 

ਸੋ  ਕਿਉ  ਮਨਹੁ  ਵਿਸਾਰੀਐ  ਜਾ  ਕੇ  ਜੀਅ  ਪਰਾਣ  ॥ 
सो किउ मनहु विसारीऐ जा के जीअ पराण ॥ 
So ki▫o manhu visārī▫ai jā ke jī▫a parāṇ. 
How can you forget the One who created your soul, and the praanaa, the breath of life? 

ਤਿਸੁ  ਵਿਣੁ  ਸਭੁ  ਅਪਵਿਤ੍ਰੁ  ਹੈ  ਜੇਤਾ  ਪੈਨਣੁ  ਖਾਣੁ  ॥ 
तिसु विणु सभु अपवित्रु है जेता पैनणु खाणु ॥ 
Ŧis viṇ sabẖ apviṯar hai jeṯā painaṇ kẖāṇ. 
Without Him, all that we wear and eat is impure. 

ਹੋਰਿ  ਗਲਾਂ  ਸਭਿ  ਕੂੜੀਆ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਪਰਵਾਣੁ  ॥੪॥੫॥ 
होरि गलां सभि कूड़ीआ तुधु भावै परवाणु ॥४॥५॥ 
Hor galāŉ sabẖ kūṛī▫ā ṯuḏẖ bẖāvai parvāṇ. ||4||5|| 
Everything else is false. Whatever pleases Your Will is acceptable. ||4||5||


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 30, 2009)

Prologue : Guru Nanak Dev Ji's father took Guruji to a teacher by the name of Gopal. The first day, GuruJi read whatever was told  but the second day he refused to read. Upon asking, GuruJi told to Gopal, 'Dear respectful teacher, if you have such knowledge which is beneficial in the next world then please teach me.'  Gopal said I have no such knowledge. Then he requested GuruJi to utter such knowledge. GuruJi said through the following hymn :


ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲੁ  ੧  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महलु १ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mahal 1. 
Siree Raag, First Mehl: 

ਜਾਲਿ  ਮੋਹੁ  ਘਸਿ  ਮਸੁ  ਕਰਿ  ਮਤਿ  ਕਾਗਦੁ  ਕਰਿ  ਸਾਰੁ  ॥ 
जालि मोहु घसि मसु करि मति कागदु करि सारु ॥ 
Jāl moh gẖas mas kar maṯ kāgaḏ kar sār. 
Burn emotional attachment, and grind it into ink. Transform your intelligence into the purest of paper. 

ਭਾਉ  ਕਲਮ  ਕਰਿ  ਚਿਤੁ  ਲੇਖਾਰੀ  ਗੁਰ  ਪੁਛਿ  ਲਿਖੁ  ਬੀਚਾਰੁ  ॥ 
भाउ कलम करि चितु लेखारी गुर पुछि लिखु बीचारु ॥ 
Bẖā▫o kalam kar cẖiṯ lekẖārī gur pucẖẖ likẖ bīcẖār. 
Make the love of the Lord your pen, and let your consciousness be the scribe. Then, seek the Guru's Instructions, and record these deliberations. 

ਲਿਖੁ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਸਾਲਾਹ  ਲਿਖੁ  ਲਿਖੁ  ਅੰਤੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਰਾਵਾਰੁ  ॥੧॥ 
लिखु नामु सालाह लिखु लिखु अंतु न पारावारु ॥१॥ 
Likẖ nām sālāh likẖ likẖ anṯ na pārāvār. ||1|| 
Write the Praises of the Naam, the Name of the Lord; write over and over again that He has no end or limitation. ||1|| 

ਬਾਬਾ  ਏਹੁ  ਲੇਖਾ  ਲਿਖਿ  ਜਾਣੁ  ॥ 
बाबा एहु लेखा लिखि जाणु ॥ 
Bābā ehu lekẖā likẖ jāṇ. 
O Baba, write such an account, 

ਜਿਥੈ  ਲੇਖਾ  ਮੰਗੀਐ  ਤਿਥੈ  ਹੋਇ  ਸਚਾ  ਨੀਸਾਣੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जिथै लेखा मंगीऐ तिथै होइ सचा नीसाणु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jithai lekẖā mangī▫ai ṯithai ho▫e sacẖā nīsāṇ. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
that when it is asked for, it will bring the Mark of Truth. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜਿਥੈ  ਮਿਲਹਿ  ਵਡਿਆਈਆ  ਸਦ  ਖੁਸੀਆ  ਸਦ  ਚਾਉ  ॥ 
जिथै मिलहि वडिआईआ सद खुसीआ सद चाउ ॥ 
Jithai milėh vaḏi▫ā▫ī▫ā saḏ kẖusī▫ā saḏ cẖā▫o. 
There, where greatness, eternal peace and everlasting joy are bestowed, 

ਤਿਨ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਟਿਕੇ  ਨਿਕਲਹਿ  ਜਿਨ  ਮਨਿ  ਸਚਾ  ਨਾਉ  ॥ 
तिन मुखि टिके निकलहि जिन मनि सचा नाउ ॥ 
Ŧin mukẖ tike niklahi jin man sacẖā nā▫o. 
the faces of those whose minds are attuned to the True Name are anointed with the Mark of Grace. 

ਕਰਮਿ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਤਾ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਗਲੀ  ਵਾਉ  ਦੁਆਉ  ॥੨॥ 
करमि मिलै ता पाईऐ नाही गली वाउ दुआउ ॥२॥ 
Karam milai ṯā pā▫ī▫ai nāhī galī vā▫o ḏu▫ā▫o. ||2|| 
If one receives God's Grace, then such honors are received, and not by mere words. ||2|| 

ਇਕਿ  ਆਵਹਿ  ਇਕਿ  ਜਾਹਿ  ਉਠਿ  ਰਖੀਅਹਿ  ਨਾਵ  ਸਲਾਰ  ॥ 
इकि आवहि इकि जाहि उठि रखीअहि नाव सलार ॥ 
Ik āvahi ik jāhi uṯẖ rakẖī▫ahi nāv salār. 
Some come, and some arise and depart. They give themselves lofty names. 

ਇਕਿ  ਉਪਾਏ  ਮੰਗਤੇ  ਇਕਨਾ  ਵਡੇ  ਦਰਵਾਰ  ॥ 
इकि उपाए मंगते इकना वडे दरवार ॥ 
Ik upā▫e mangṯe iknā vade ḏarvār. 
Some are born beggars, and some hold vast courts. 

ਅਗੈ  ਗਇਆ  ਜਾਣੀਐ  ਵਿਣੁ  ਨਾਵੈ  ਵੇਕਾਰ  ॥੩॥ 
अगै गइआ जाणीऐ विणु नावै वेकार ॥३॥ 
Agai ga▫i▫ā jāṇī▫ai viṇ nāvai vekār. ||3|| 
Going to the world hereafter, everyone shall realize that without the Name, it is all useless. ||3|| 

ਭੈ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਡਰੁ  ਅਗਲਾ  ਖਪਿ  ਖਪਿ  ਛਿਜੈ  ਦੇਹ  ॥ 
भै तेरै डरु अगला खपि खपि छिजै देह ॥ 
Bẖai ṯerai dar aglā kẖap kẖap cẖẖijai ḏeh. 
I am terrified by the Fear of You, God. Bothered and bewildered, my body is wasting away. 

ਨਾਵ  ਜਿਨਾ  ਸੁਲਤਾਨ  ਖਾਨ  ਹੋਦੇ  ਡਿਠੇ  ਖੇਹ  ॥ 
नाव जिना सुलतान खान होदे डिठे खेह ॥ 
Nāv jinā sulṯān kẖān hoḏe diṯẖe kẖeh. 
Those who are known as sultans and emperors shall be reduced to dust in the end. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਉਠੀ  ਚਲਿਆ  ਸਭਿ  ਕੂੜੇ  ਤੁਟੇ  ਨੇਹ  ॥੪॥੬॥ 
नानक उठी चलिआ सभि कूड़े तुटे नेह ॥४॥६॥ 
Nānak uṯẖī cẖali▫ā sabẖ kūṛe ṯute neh. ||4||6|| 
O Nanak, arising and departing, all false attachments are cut away. ||4||6||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 2, 2009)

Prologue:  In Nankana (previously known as Rai Bhoi ki Talwandi), when Nanak was young, he was found immersed in silence by his father and mother. They coaxed their son to go out an play, eat good food, ride horses, wear beautiful attires, shout orders and wear a sword. GuruJi appealed humbly before Almighty while explaining to his parents:

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला १ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 1. 
Siree Raag, First Mehl: 

ਸਭਿ  ਰਸ  ਮਿਠੇ  ਮੰਨਿਐ  ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਸਾਲੋਣੇ  ॥ 
सभि रस मिठे मंनिऐ सुणिऐ सालोणे ॥ 
Sabẖ ras miṯẖe mani▫ai suṇi▫ai sāloṇe. 
Believing, all tastes are sweet. Hearing, the salty flavors are tasted; 

ਖਟ  ਤੁਰਸੀ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਬੋਲਣਾ  ਮਾਰਣ  ਨਾਦ  ਕੀਏ  ॥ 
खट तुरसी मुखि बोलणा मारण नाद कीए ॥ 
Kẖat ṯursī mukẖ bolṇā māraṇ nāḏ kī▫e. 
chanting with one's mouth, the spicy flavors are savored. All these spices have been made from the Sound-current of the Naad. 

ਛਤੀਹ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਭਾਉ  ਏਕੁ  ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਕਰੇਇ  ॥੧॥ 
छतीह अम्रित भाउ एकु जा कउ नदरि करेइ ॥१॥ 
Cẖẖaṯīh amriṯ bẖā▫o ek jā ka▫o naḏar kare▫i. ||1|| 
The thirty-six flavors of ambrosial nectar are in the Love of the One Lord; they are tasted only by one who is blessed by His Glance of Grace. ||1|| 

ਬਾਬਾ  ਹੋਰੁ  ਖਾਣਾ  ਖੁਸੀ  ਖੁਆਰੁ  ॥ 
बाबा होरु खाणा खुसी खुआरु ॥ 
Bābā hor kẖāṇā kẖusī kẖu▫ār. 
O Baba, the pleasures of other foods are false. 

ਜਿਤੁ  ਖਾਧੈ  ਤਨੁ  ਪੀੜੀਐ  ਮਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਚਲਹਿ  ਵਿਕਾਰ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जितु खाधै तनु पीड़ीऐ मन महि चलहि विकार ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jiṯ kẖāḏẖai ṯan pīṛī▫ai man mėh cẖalėh vikār. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Eating them, the body is ruined, and wickedness and corruption enter into the mind. ||1||Pause|| 

ਰਤਾ  ਪੈਨਣੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਰਤਾ  ਸੁਪੇਦੀ  ਸਤੁ  ਦਾਨੁ  ॥ 
रता पैनणु मनु रता सुपेदी सतु दानु ॥ 
Raṯā painaṇ man raṯā supeḏī saṯ ḏān. 
My mind is imbued with the Lord's Love; it is dyed a deep crimson. Truth and charity are my white clothes. 

ਨੀਲੀ  ਸਿਆਹੀ  ਕਦਾ  ਕਰਣੀ  ਪਹਿਰਣੁ  ਪੈਰ  ਧਿਆਨੁ  ॥ 
नीली सिआही कदा करणी पहिरणु पैर धिआनु ॥ 
Nīlī si▫āhī kaḏā karṇī pahiraṇ pair ḏẖi▫ān. 
The blackness of sin is erased by my wearing of blue clothes, and meditation on the Lord's Lotus Feet is my robe of honor. 

ਕਮਰਬੰਦੁ  ਸੰਤੋਖ  ਕਾ  ਧਨੁ  ਜੋਬਨੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ॥੨॥ 
कमरबंदु संतोख का धनु जोबनु तेरा नामु ॥२॥ 
Karam▫banḏ sanṯokẖ kā ḏẖan joban ṯerā nām. ||2|| 
Contentment is my cummerbund, Your Name is my wealth and youth. ||2|| 

ਬਾਬਾ  ਹੋਰੁ  ਪੈਨਣੁ  ਖੁਸੀ  ਖੁਆਰੁ  ॥ 
बाबा होरु पैनणु खुसी खुआरु ॥ 
Bābā hor painaṇ kẖusī kẖu▫ār. 
O Baba, the pleasures of other clothes are false. 

ਜਿਤੁ  ਪੈਧੈ  ਤਨੁ  ਪੀੜੀਐ  ਮਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਚਲਹਿ  ਵਿਕਾਰ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जितु पैधै तनु पीड़ीऐ मन महि चलहि विकार ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jiṯ paiḏẖai ṯan pīṛī▫ai man mėh cẖalėh vikār. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Wearing them, the body is ruined, and wickedness and corruption enter into the mind. ||1||Pause|| 

ਘੋੜੇ  ਪਾਖਰ  ਸੁਇਨੇ  ਸਾਖਤਿ  ਬੂਝਣੁ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਵਾਟ  ॥ 
घोड़े पाखर सुइने साखति बूझणु तेरी वाट ॥ 
Gẖoṛe pākẖar su▫ine sākẖaṯ būjẖaṇ ṯerī vāt. 
The understanding of Your Way, Lord, is horses, saddles and bags of gold for me. 

ਤਰਕਸ  ਤੀਰ  ਕਮਾਣ  ਸਾਂਗ  ਤੇਗਬੰਦ  ਗੁਣ  ਧਾਤੁ  ॥ 
तरकस तीर कमाण सांग तेगबंद गुण धातु ॥ 
Ŧarkas ṯīr kamāṇ sāŉg ṯegbanḏ guṇ ḏẖāṯ. 
The pursuit of virtue is my bow and arrow, my quiver, sword and scabbard. 

ਵਾਜਾ  ਨੇਜਾ  ਪਤਿ  ਸਿਉ  ਪਰਗਟੁ  ਕਰਮੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਜਾਤਿ  ॥੩॥ 
वाजा नेजा पति सिउ परगटु करमु तेरा मेरी जाति ॥३॥ 
vājā nejā paṯ si▫o pargat karam ṯerā merī jāṯ. ||3|| 
To be distinguished with honor is my drum and banner. Your Mercy is my social status. ||3|| 

ਬਾਬਾ  ਹੋਰੁ  ਚੜਣਾ  ਖੁਸੀ  ਖੁਆਰੁ  ॥ 
बाबा होरु चड़णा खुसी खुआरु ॥ 
Bābā hor cẖaṛ▫ṇā kẖusī kẖu▫ār. 
O Baba, the pleasures of other rides are false. 

ਜਿਤੁ  ਚੜਿਐ  ਤਨੁ  ਪੀੜੀਐ  ਮਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਚਲਹਿ  ਵਿਕਾਰ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जितु चड़िऐ तनु पीड़ीऐ मन महि चलहि विकार ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jiṯ cẖaṛi▫ai ṯan pīṛī▫ai man mėh cẖalėh vikār. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
By such rides, the body is ruined, and wickedness and corruption enter into the mind. ||1||Pause|| 

ਘਰ  ਮੰਦਰ  ਖੁਸੀ  ਨਾਮ  ਕੀ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਪਰਵਾਰੁ  ॥ 
घर मंदर खुसी नाम की नदरि तेरी परवारु ॥ 
Gẖar manḏar kẖusī nām kī naḏar ṯerī parvār. 
The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is the pleasure of houses and mansions. Your Glance of Grace is my family, Lord. 

ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਸੋਈ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਭਾਵਸੀ  ਹੋਰੁ  ਆਖਣੁ  ਬਹੁਤੁ  ਅਪਾਰੁ  ॥ 
हुकमु सोई तुधु भावसी होरु आखणु बहुतु अपारु ॥ 
Hukam so▫ī ṯuḏẖ bẖāvsī hor ākẖaṇ bahuṯ apār. 
The Hukam of Your Command is the pleasure of Your Will, Lord. To say anything else is far beyond anyone's reach. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਚਾ  ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੁ  ਪੂਛਿ  ਨ  ਕਰੇ  ਬੀਚਾਰੁ  ॥੪॥ 
नानक सचा पातिसाहु पूछि न करे बीचारु ॥४॥ 
Nānak sacẖā pāṯisāhu pūcẖẖ na kare bīcẖār. ||4|| 
O Nanak, the True King does not seek advice from anyone else in His decisions. ||4|| 

ਬਾਬਾ  ਹੋਰੁ  ਸਉਣਾ  ਖੁਸੀ  ਖੁਆਰੁ  ॥ 
बाबा होरु सउणा खुसी खुआरु ॥ 
Bābā hor sa▫uṇā kẖusī kẖu▫ār. 
O Baba, the pleasure of other sleep is false. 

ਜਿਤੁ  ਸੁਤੈ  ਤਨੁ  ਪੀੜੀਐ  ਮਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਚਲਹਿ  ਵਿਕਾਰ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥੪॥੭॥ 
जितु सुतै तनु पीड़ीऐ मन महि चलहि विकार ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥४॥७॥ 
Jiṯ suṯai ṯan pīṛī▫ai man mėh cẖalėh vikār. ||1|| rahā▫o. ||4||7|| 
By such sleep, the body is ruined, and wickedness and corruption enter into the mind. ||1||Pause||4||7||


----------

